# Rear-facing carseat in Cruze?



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello everyone, I have posted another topic on here about my indecision on my upcoming new car purchase. One of the things I'm concern about with the cruze is whether or not I can fit a rear facing carseat in the back while still having ample legroom for the passenger in front of it.

Does anyone on here currently use a carseat in the cruze? and how far do you have to move up the passenger seat to do so?


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

2011 Chevrolet Cruze: Car Seat Check ? MotherProof.com blog


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I do, it fits nicely. I'm about 5'10" and can fit in the passenger seat with the car seat directly behind. (Seat is actually not even all the way up) 

Honestly it works better with the car seat in the middle between the two front seats, this is generally how we put it in our Cruze works much better for us. With that setup our 5yo daughter fits behind the driver or passenger seat in her booster leaving room in back for 1 avg sized adult.

Can take pics after 1800 if it has stopped raining here.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I had read that review. It's one of the very few things making me contemplate the cruze eco.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have no problems with a graco rear facing infant seat. the only problem is if the seat is all the way back when you try to put the seat in it gets a little close. But if you just put the seat up a little when you get out and then move it back once seated both you and baby can be happy. 

Also even with the seats all the way back you can easily mount the seat in the middle.


----------



## dragnframe (May 27, 2011)

I have a booster behind the driver seat for my 4 year old and a rear facing graco for the passenger side for my 6 month old. The seat is all the way up but my wife is still comfortable at 5'4"


----------

